# Alaskan Bush People



## survival

So I just started season 1 ep1 and got through episode #2. Trying to figure out if its worth watching anymore since I found them extremely unsafe cutting down trees. As with anything, if I gain 1 thing from this then its worth it instead of watching football (which I don't watch anyway).

Any fans of this show?


----------



## Spice

Survival tips from 'reality' shows, where these rugged individualists taking on nature solo are clearly never more than 30 feet from a cameraman running on battery? No thanks.


----------



## survival

Very true, but I have learned some things from shows like this. I don't know if its worth 30 minutes or an hour, but at least something comes out of it that I didn't know. Again, its better than sports imo.


----------



## Seneca

Kind of like the Beverly hillbillies go to Alaska...


----------



## Arklatex

From what I have seen on the show. That has to be the unluckiest family in America. Every time they start to make it some new tragedy happens. I do enjoy the show though.


----------



## shootbrownelk

I like the show too. A bunch of fakery and staged drama, but it sure beats watching O'bummer, Buckshot Biden or Horse-Faced Kerry lying their collective asses off. They sure seem to shoot a lot of deer considering I've never seen them tag one. I thought only "Alaskan Natives" could shoot animals without a license. Any Alaskan residents that can enlighten me here?


----------



## oddapple

According to some, Antarctica is the last frontier - snow ball hillbilly may be the future for some lucky pioneers...


----------



## survival

shootbrownelk said:


> . I thought only "Alaskan Natives" could shoot animals without a license. Any Alaskan residents that can enlighten me here?


I had this discussion this morning with a coworker. Families that are true homesteaders hunting for food to feed themselves vs going on government assistance? I can see this getting out of control where every hunter claims its for their own consumption, until billy bob starts to sell the meat and the game population goes down.

Also, how about the homesteading in Alaska.... free land?


----------



## MI.oldguy

I watch for the factor of seeing their screw-ups and the fake stuff they do.like the other night when on of the boys shot a deer without any sights on the rifle he was shooting,just scope rails.
or like buying/bartering a couple of boats and not even checking out the electronics,engines,or drives.
or finding a junker looking generator in a scrap yard and it magically turns into a brand new one.

I could go on but,its just a tv show with the producers/director saying lets do this today.nowhere at all any real situations.


----------



## survival

MI.oldguy said:


> I watch for the factor of seeing their screw-ups and the fake stuff they do..


Very true... I find myself talking more to the tv during these types of shows "Hey, they forgot to....", or "I would have checked the....". Sorta encouraging my ego. lol.


----------



## MI.oldguy

survival said:


> Very true... I find myself talking more to the tv during these types of shows "Hey, they forgot to....", or "I would have checked the....". Sorta encouraging my ego. lol.


I actually yell at them for that!..........your gonna get hurt or die doing that crap!....I cant believe that Billy would (or any father) would have brought up their kids that dumb!


----------



## Sasquatch

It's a bad sign when you can smell them through the TV.


----------



## survival

Sasquatch said:


> It's a bad sign when you can smell them through the TV.


haha.

Its really bad when you start watching a show only because a coworker said that you look like one of the characters on that show.


----------



## BagLady

I watch it. The made up accents the "kids" speak supposedly came from them watching "Swiss Family Robinson" so many times.
Funny thing is, my cousins from Switzerland don't have a British accent when they speak english...
I've wondered about the land they live on too. Government land?


----------



## slewfoot

I watched the first few episodes when it first came on but soon got tired of all the staged stuff.


----------



## stillacitizen2

I have nothing nice to say...


----------



## Slippy

stillacitizen2 said:


> I have nothing nice to say...


Me either!

Watching this family of inbred dipsticks is like going to a freakin water park or low rent amusement park...it makes you feel good about yourself! But I bet Mom and Dad cut a wide path thru some early 1970's sensamilla...


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I was watching a show on Mick Dodge and kinda wondering the same thing.


----------



## Illini Warrior

I'm still waiting for the big excuse why the family won't be able to stay the winter .... I'm thinking the local bears eat all the porridge and decide to hibernate in the new cabin ...


----------



## slewfoot

TacticalCanuck said:


> I was watching a show on Mick Dodge and kinda wondering the same thing.


Tried that one to, couldn't stand watching. I think I made it through 1 1/2 episodes.


----------



## tango

They are are goofballs.
Yes, I realize that a lot is scripted for tv.
They are entertaining tho---
nice scenery


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Found some episodes of the alaskan bush people. Mmm ya. Fixed and over dramatic for sure. Interesting though how a shows stars cant afford interior walls when the cost of the lumber for the support beams would be astronomical here. Rubbish.


----------



## Prepared One

I don't watch it. I watch The Bachelor. Now that's REAL reality TV!


----------



## shootbrownelk

Is it just me, or does that Mick Dodge look just like the little brother of "Harry" of Harry and the Hendersons fame? And what one of these "Reality" shows isn't staged? I can't think of one, in all honesty.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

shootbrownelk said:


> Is it just me, or does that Mick Dodge look just like the little brother of "Harry" of Harry and the Hendersons fame? And what one of these "Reality" shows isn't staged? I can't think of one, in all honesty.


I've always thought that "Deadliest Catch" is pretty damn honest, and not a whole lot is pre-staged.


----------



## csi-tech

I believe that Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo was a gritty and honest account of life from the perspective of real people just like you and I. Momma June was just trying to make ends meet and get ahead in a rich man's world and do for her children. Scripted? Never!


----------



## csi-tech

Prepared One said:


> I don't watch it. I watch The Bachelor. Now that's REAL reality TV!


Who's he going to propose to? I can't wait! I laughed my ass off when that girl said "I'm Ashley, I'm beautiful, intelligent and BATSHIT CRAZYYYYYYYYY!!!"


----------



## ARDon

not my cup of tea, Dual Survival I like


----------



## Illini Warrior

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I've always thought that "Deadliest Catch" is pretty damn honest, and not a whole lot is pre-staged.


oh ya .... they get into stupid BS stunts that have nothing to do with fishing .... they crippled a guy last year shooting off skyrockets .... and some of the various crewmen play up to the camera and purposely create havoc .... the show is better than most of the reality shows but they still see the need for the more interesting ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

TacticalCanuck said:


> Found some episodes of the alaskan bush people. Mmm ya. Fixed and over dramatic for sure. Interesting though how a shows stars cant afford interior walls when the cost of the lumber for the support beams would be astronomical here. Rubbish.


they didn't pay for that lumber .... the film company provides it as part of the show .... they filmed 3-5 episodes involving that lumber - pure $$$ PROFIT $$$ ...


----------



## HuntingHawk

All reality shows are staged. I do like the new pair on Dual Survival. Also like Dude, You're Screwed.


----------



## Carp614

Something is wrong with them young 'uns


----------



## PaulS

I think you folks spend too much time watching the TV.

You should go a month without it and see all the things you can get done when you are not distracted by that "magic box".


----------



## eferred

Matt seems like the real deal. Joe Teti seems like a jerk, most of the time. Dave and Cody were a great team. Dave's videos on you tube, I've watched scores of. He's full of it about the 1800's era gear being best, and his gear is overpriced by a factor of 3 (vs Amazon.com) but there's lots of good info in his 1000 (not kidding) videos.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Carp614 said:


> Something is wrong with them young 'uns


 No sex....The 5 boys are in their late 20's & early 30's....something is going to explode. No wonder the deer around there are always running!


----------



## MI.oldguy

shootbrownelk said:


> No sex....The 5 boys are in their late 20's & early 30's....something is going to explode. No wonder the deer around there are always running!


I hope there are no sheep on that island!,,,,,,baaaaahhhhh!.


----------

